# Bit of a change from gates!



## mailee (20 May 2007)

Well my latest project is a bit more interesting than gates for a change. I have been commisioned to build this corner unit:





Surprisingly I had built this customer a gate a few months back too!  You will notice a piece missing from the right hand side of the plinth this is to accomodate some boxed in piping and an electricity meter will be hidden under the cupboard. :wink:


----------



## PowerTool (20 May 2007)

Looks nice,Alan - hope we get pictures of the finished article [-o< 

Andrew


----------

